# [solved] RTNETLINK answers: Network is unreachable

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

vermutlich seit dem letzten world-Update habe ich folgende Meldung im rc.log:

```
 * Bringing up interface lo

 *   127.0.0.1/8 ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     127.0.0.0/8 via 127.0.0.1 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up interface eth0

 *   dhcp ...

 *     Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd[3584]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

 [ ok ]

 *     received address 

 [ ok ]

 *   Adding routes

 *     default via 192.168.178.1 ...

RTNETLINK answers: Network is unreachable

 [ !! ]
```

Eigenlich funktioniert ja alles, nur samba startet nicht mehr automatisch:

```
vdr01 ~ # rc-status -c

samba

vdr01 ~ #
```

Seltsamer Weise lässt sich aber samba von Hand problemlos starten:

```
vdr01 ~ # /etc/init.d/samba start

 * WARNING: samba has already been started

vdr01 ~ # /etc/init.d/samba restart

 * samba -> stop: smbd ...                                                [ ok ]

 * samba -> stop: nmbd ...

 * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found                         [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: smbd ...                                               [ ok ]

 * samba -> start: nmbd ...                                               [ ok ]

vdr01 ~ #
```

Kennt Jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem?Last edited by 3PO on Fri Jun 08, 2012 6:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 3PO

Hat wirklich Niemand eine Idee dazu?

----------

## 3PO

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten, aber ich konnte das Problem mittlerweile selbst lösen.   :Laughing: 

Vermutlich hat sich irgendetwas an den Initscripten von "net" geändert?

Auf jeden Fall besteht das Problem nach Anpassung der "/etc/init.d/net" nicht mehr.  :Smile: 

----------

